# My streaming services- Adding showtime anytime ?



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

My main purpose for buying the stream was to aggregate all the shows I watch into one place ... I cant add "the chi", which i watch on showtime anytime to my shows.

I notice that under settings, my streaming services, there doesn't appear a way for me to select showtime anytime from a list, nor is there a way to add this service.

Is the list of available services fixed ? If so is it added to by Tivo with updates ? Or am I just missing something here ?


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Again, answering my own post in case anyone else needs the information..... install reelgood, itdoes a much better job of tracking shows.

Ways other than TIVo app on TIVO 4K Stream to aggreagate my shows ?
Ways other than TIVo app on TIVO 4K Stream to aggreagate my shows ?


----------



## KZEMALIS2 (May 8, 2020)

I_am_not_randy said:


> My main purpose for buying the stream was to aggregate all the shows I watch into one place ... I cant add "the chi", which i watch on showtime anytime to my shows.
> 
> I notice that under settings, my streaming services, there doesn't appear a way for me to select showtime anytime from a list, nor is there a way to add this service.
> 
> Is the list of available services fixed ? If so is it added to by Tivo with updates ? Or am I just missing something here ?


This is one of the same issues I am having. What I have done and it seems to be working now is that instead of adding Showtime Shows on the Tivo App I am adding Showtime Shows to "Play Next" and that seems to be working. I have tried since I have gotten the device to get an answer on these exact issues and I have never gotten an answer. I am even on the Beta Test team and have asked these type of questions directly to Tivo Beta Support without any luck. This is the one main feature I also got the device for. I have seen progress it used to be worse but no admission of the problem and no direction on it getting fixed. I also agree RealGood is a much better app for this but you shouldn't need it.


----------

